# The Mandalorian "Chapter One" 12-Nov-19 S01E01



## Amnesia

Wow. I liked it a lot. Very high production values and it felt very "Star Wars"...I'm really looking forward to them fleshing out certain elements of the "Star Wars" universe...

Positives:
Production design, special effects, interesting main character. Seems like there's a whole mythos to the Mandalorians as a...tribe...that we will get to explore.

Negatives:
Not many, though I thought they pushed a couple of "Star Wars" elements too much, like with the creatures attacking when he was using his scanner or the Kowakian monkey-lizard in the market...


----------



## vertigo235

Good start

May need to watch again later, is IG-11 done?


----------



## jsmeeker

When exactly in the Star Wars timeline is this set?


----------



## Amnesia

5 years after _Return of the Jedi_


----------



## jsmeeker

Amnesia said:


> 5 years after _Return of the Jedi_


Ok

Interesting. Different than what I had been told elsewhere


----------



## Turtleboy

I wasn't paying close attention. Did they specifically say that the planet was Tatooine? Or are we just supposed to assume it? Or is there some Star Wars nerdery in there that says that it's actually not Tatooine?


----------



## Amnesia

I don't think we're supposed to assume it. *I* certainly didn't assume it---why did you?


----------



## Turtleboy

It looked like Tatooine.


----------



## smak

The creatures were very Mos Eisleyish.

-smak-


----------



## smak

So Yaddle died in the first trilogy. Yoda died in Return of The Jedi.

So who is this at the end?

-smak-


----------



## vertigo235

smak said:


> So Yaddle died in the first trilogy. Yoda died in Return of The Jedi.
> 
> So who is this at the end?
> 
> -smak-


Not Yota, or Yaddle


----------



## vertigo235

However, it could be their child I guess, if the baby is 50 years old, both Yota and Yaddle were kicking around then I think because that would put this "baby" the same age as Anakin.


----------



## Turtleboy

Were they the only surviving members of their species?


----------



## TonyD79

vertigo235 said:


> However, it could be their child I guess, if the baby is 50 years old, both Yota and Yaddle were kicking around then I think because that would put this "baby" the same age as Anakin.


Yoda was a dedicated Jedi who weren't allowed wives or children. The attachment to Padmé was what led Anakin to the dark side.


----------



## vertigo235

Indeed


----------



## Amnesia

Fool around, Jedi do not...


----------



## Craigbob

I liked it. A lot. It felt like Star Wars was supposed to. Lots of cool but subtle callbacks to the in universe history. Life day, Blurrgs, possibly living Boba Fett? 

I had guessed a 50 year old infant had to be a member of the same species as Yoda and Yaddle as soon as I saw the cradle. 

I'm anxious to see where this goes and what characters come in and out. I mean we have a universe of possibilites, Maz Kanata and Chewie for one/two.


----------



## nataylor

Turtleboy said:


> I wasn't paying close attention. Did they specifically say that the planet was Tatooine? Or are we just supposed to assume it? Or is there some Star Wars nerdery in there that says that it's actually not Tatooine?


They only showed one sun. I don't think it was Tatooine.


----------



## Turtleboy

Baby Y is the same age as Anakin Skywalker. Maybe.


----------



## cheesesteak

I liked the bounty drone. Sorry to see it go.

The blurrg must not have much bite force. The Mandalorian didn't seem injured after being rag dolled by the blurrg.


----------



## jasrub

With the history of clones in the Star Wars universe, any chance that's a clone of Yoda? If so, would he have Yoda's Force connection?


----------



## PJO1966

I really enjoyed it. Great production values, much more humor than I expected, and a likable hero (even though we don't get to see his face).

I did not recognize Nolte's voice, and I liked the character a lot. I hope we see more of him. I saw Ming Na Wen was in this episode. Was she the female Mandalorian working the forge?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PJO1966 said:


> I saw Ming Na Wen was in this episode. Was she the female Mandalorian working the forge?


Yep.


----------



## MikeMar

PJO1966 said:


> I really enjoyed it. Great production values, much more humor than I expected, and a likable hero (even though we don't get to see his face).


Something like $100M for the season


----------



## vertigo235

PJO1966 said:


> I saw Ming Na Wen was in this episode. Was she the female Mandalorian working the forge?


Nope that was Emily Swallow apparently. I heard that Ming Na Wen wasn't going to be in the show until later this season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

vertigo235 said:


> Nope that was Emily Swallow apparently. I heard that Ming Na Wen wasn't going to be in the show until later this season.


Ah, they (IMDb) have changed it since yesterday...when I was watching the show, they had Wen as the Armorer.


----------



## Polcamilla

Is it just me or does anyone else think that accepting payment in "Calamari flan" seems like a terrible idea (and also, a terrible dessert!)?


----------



## TonyD79

jasrub said:


> With the history of clones in the Star Wars universe, any chance that's a clone of Yoda? If so, would he have Yoda's Force connection?


History of clones? Mostly just the clone troopers and that took an entire planet. I wouldn't say clones are a standard feature of the Star Wars universe otherwise.


----------



## Jeffho

TonyD79 said:


> History of clones? Mostly just the clone troopers and that took an entire planet. I wouldn't say clones are a standard feature of the Star Wars universe otherwise.


Or they are setting up that certain beings have been cloned, therefore in The Rise of Skywalker they can bring back a character if need be.


----------



## vertigo235

TonyD79 said:


> History of clones? Mostly just the clone troopers and that took an entire planet. I wouldn't say clones are a standard feature of the Star Wars universe otherwise.


How does that not make it a standard feature of the Star Wars universe?

It only took an entire planet to do it at that scale, clearly cloning is an established thing in the Star Wars universe. I think it would be a stupid device to use for the plot, but it's clearly within the realm of possibility at least.


----------



## astrohip

Since all the Mandalorians are behind helmets, can't they say *anyone* is in it? As in, I heard Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise and Dolly Parton are all making appearances as Mandalorians this season.


----------



## Amnesia

Character on seeing Tom Cruise in armor: Aren't you a little short for a Mandalorian?


----------



## dswallow

Amnesia said:


> Character on seeing Tom Cruise in armor: Aren't you a little short for a Mandalorian?


The short, gay Mandalorian.


----------



## cheesesteak

Only 8 episodes?


----------



## mattyro7878

I liked it a lot. What days do new episodes become available?


----------



## vertigo235

mattyro7878 said:


> I liked it a lot. What days do new episodes become available?


Usually Fridays, we get a new one tomorrow. There are exceptions near the end of the season due to the new Star Wars movie.


----------



## Bierboy

mattyro7878 said:


> ...What days do new episodes become available?


Look HERE


----------



## Bierboy

astrohip said:


> Since all the Mandalorians are behind helmets, can't they say *anyone* is in it? As in, I heard Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise and Dolly Parton are all making appearances as Mandalorians this season.


Dolly will need a "specially fitted" Mandalorian uniform...


----------



## mattyro7878

Nov 15 is a big day in the streaming world. EP 2 of Mandalorian. Seas4 of Man in the High Castle.


----------



## Hoffer

I had a brief period where I wasn't sure I was enjoying this, but in the end, I really liked it. I loved the bounty robot. Didn't realize until the credits it was Taika Waititi. Really hope that robot comes back.

I think I'm going to re-watch it before watching the second episode.


----------



## cheesesteak

'Binge Mode: Star Wars': Eight Easter Eggs From 'The Mandalorian' Episode 1

I lasted until 1:08 in. Why couldn't they just print a list of the Easter eggs along with the video so that I could skip the annoying human commentary?


----------



## PJO1966

cheesesteak said:


> 'Binge Mode: Star Wars': Eight Easter Eggs From 'The Mandalorian' Episode 1
> 
> I lasted until 1:08 in. Why couldn't they just print a list of the Easter eggs along with the video so that I could skip the annoying human commentary?


I was grateful for the black & white title cards so I could scroll through.


----------



## Polcamilla

Hoffer said:


> I had a brief period where I wasn't sure I was enjoying this, but in the end, I really liked it. I loved the bounty robot. Didn't realize until the credits it was Taika Waititi. Really hope that robot comes back.
> 
> I think I'm going to re-watch it before watching the second episode.


It's a particular model of robot that is apparently always a bounty hunter. Couldn't they just bring in a wholly different one who behaves exactly the same because programming?


----------



## smak

cheesesteak said:


> Only 8 episodes?


And also pretty short.

-smak-


----------



## GDG76

I went to wikipedia to see how many episodes there were and got a great laugh from Bill Burrs guest spot:

The Mandalorian - Wikipedia



Spoiler



Horatio Sanz as Mythrol, a bounty that the Mandalorian collects
Brian Posehn as Speeder Pilot
Emily Swallow[8] as the Armorer
Bill Burr as *Zihp Recrutah*[11]


----------



## GoPackGo

I got first hand evidence yesterday that the average Joe doesn’t know where this fits in the Star Wars timeline. 

At my son’s 11u baseball game, I overheard some parents talking about how great the show is, and how it is “Set before all of the other movies because Yoda is a baby.”


----------



## Hoffer

Did it specifically say when it took place? I've heard 30 years after Return of the Jedi, but I guess I don't remember that being said.


----------



## GoPackGo

It’s 5 years after ROTJ.

And it isn’t said, but we do know that the Empire has fallen relatively recently. If it were 30 years after ROTJ that would put it in First Order new trilogy territory.


----------



## astrohip

GoPackGo said:


> It's 5 years after ROTJ.
> 
> And it isn't said, but we do know that the Empire has fallen relatively recently.


I knew that, because I'd read it somewhere. But is it made clear to the average viewer when it's set?


----------



## Turtleboy

Well, Apollo Creed tries to pay Mando with Empire Credits(?), and Mando says they aren't worth anything anymore.


----------



## GoPackGo

I like the Star Wars title card that plays immediately after the Lucasfilm one. I don’t watch the cartoons and didn’t see Solo. Is this new?


----------



## PJO1966

GoPackGo said:


> I like the Star Wars title card that plays immediately after the Lucasfilm one. I don't watch the cartoons and didn't see Solo. Is this new?


Yes.


----------



## MacThor

Bierboy said:


> Dolly will need a "specially fitted" Mandalorian uniform...


Breskar Steel.


----------



## DancnDude

We watched episode one last night. Loved it! They did a great job making this really feel like the Star Wars world. 

Interesting that bounty hunters are now using carbonite freezing as SOP. That's one way to know that this happens after episode 6 since Han was the first one they've tried it on.

It was interesting that the main character is a "foundling". I assume that's basically an orphan, and he wasn't born to Mandalorian parents?


----------



## dcheesi

DancnDude said:


> We watched episode one last night. Loved it! They did a great job making this really feel like the Star Wars world.
> 
> Interesting that bounty hunters are now using carbonite freezing as SOP. That's one way to know that this happens after episode 6 since Han was the first one they've tried it on.
> 
> It was interesting that the main character is a "foundling". I assume that's basically an orphan, and he wasn't born to Mandalorian parents?


I wonder to what extent the carbonite freezer is practical/efficient, vs. being an homage to Boba Fett (a renowned bounty hunter of Mandalorian heritage)? Could be a personal affectation on the part of the protagonist here.

Based on a little googling, it seems that the Mandalorians are more a culture/religion rather than a specific species, and foundlings are not uncommon in their "tribe". Though who knows how much of that is Disney-canon, vs. pre-Disney EU?


----------



## Craigbob

dcheesi said:


> I wonder to what extent the carbonite freezer is practical/efficient, vs. being an homage to Boba Fett (a renowned bounty hunter of Mandalorian heritage)? Could be a personal affectation on the part of the protagonist here.
> 
> Based on a little googling, it seems that the Mandalorians are more a culture/religion rather than a specific species, and foundlings are not uncommon in their "tribe". Though who knows how much of that is Disney-canon, vs. pre-Disney EU?


Boba Fett wore Mandalorian armor, but neither he nor his father Jango (who he was cloned from) are Mandalorian. This and a lot of info about Manalore and the culture was all explained in the TV Series The Clone Wars, which started in 2008 about 6 years before Lucasfilms were sold to Disney. They're well worth watching. Everything in The Clone Wars and Rebels which also goes into Mandalorian culture are considered canon.


----------

